# very quick one..or two



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Will the motors that came in ideal(TCR) cars work in tycos?Cant get the crown off the motor to try..want to find out first before i try harder or waste my time. 2 found two curvehugger hp2 's later version that run BUT ...who ever had the cars completely cut off the back axle holder (gray chassis from the rear magnet back )like they were going to put what (?) their to hold the rear axel in place..strippem or fixem?Need i say i was so eager to buy the cars in front of me ..two trans am's that were 5 blocks from my house for $15.(Was'nt going to leave them if had seen this major problem)ANY HELP-:freak:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The motors in Ideal TCRs will work in Tyco HP-2s and curvehuggers. In fact, this motor is pretty much the same as what comes in the later design HP-2s with the separate traction magnets, provided that we're comparing the Mabuchi motors. Some HP-2s came with Johnson motors, which usually dont run quite as well. The pinions are too short for 440s and theyre not tuned for the leaf spring brushes in HP-7s. Just crack the brass pinion gear off with a pair of end nippers and go for it. If your HP-2s are using the goldwire Johnson motors, then the whole motor will swap in place of it. 

Curvehuggers are a bit different, since the magnet block has cutouts for the flux collectors. You can swap the arms into those for an upgrade or replacement for a bad arm. If your CH or HP-2 has the greenwire arm, then its a lateral move. 

I have a thread in here about tuning a curvehugger or HP-2, check that out for the full details. I have one for tuning HP-7s also, and if you read it, you'll know that you can take the TCR motor magents and put them in the HP-7 block for a nice upgrade. Enjoy!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Are the TOMY TURBO motors a snap in on the HP 7 and HP 2's ?

Gonzo


----------

